
A Brief History of Zork (2014) - tosh
http://mentalfloss.com/article/29885/eaten-grue-brief-history-zork
======
mikejstb
I'm wearing a black tee shirt right now that has the "West of the house"
opening description printed on it! Playing Colossal Cave (Zork pretty much) on
a DG mini started me out in the tech world back in the '70s. I've had a pretty
good career run since then, a lot of fun. I think playing Adventure was the
most fun, so eye-opening of what could be done with computers.

------
RyanShook
Frotz text adventure app for iOS referenced in the article -
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/frotz/id287653015?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/frotz/id287653015?mt=8)

------
melenaos
You hit me with a ton of nostalgia. Never played the original zork but I
enjoyed the rest games of the franchise.

Unfortunately I couldn't play it again because of the archaic graphics.

~~~
Narishma
What graphics?

~~~
HenryBemis
I never played Zork, but on the MUDs that I have played (Viking Mud, Midnight
Sun, Deeper Trouble) there were some ASCII 'graphics'. Perhaps this is what is
meant?

~~~
Narishma
Zork is interactive fiction though (or text adventure as it used to be
called), not a MUD. It's completely textual.

------
jdofaz
Skipped due to obnoxious ads

